# texas tackle factory rods?



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

Do they still make rods? If they do where can I get one? I think my friend has a 7' med. action rod with a speckled trout picture on it. Just asking cuz my buddy loves it... 
Jesus B.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Cast and blast in bay city has them


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

They stopped making the old ones. Had a blow clearance sale that was sweet like last fall. They are supposed to get a new line up I think.? Don't know for sure

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

No....We're not making the Red and Trout Tamers, however, due to high demand, we may realease a Tamer Classic series.

The Rod with the Trout picture is Med Light Action
The Rod with the Redfish is Med Action

TTF will release 2 new Rod Series this year.

1. TAMER ELITE SERIES....Release in a few weeks.

2. New Rod Series will release this Fall...we'll release details soon

I'll check the shop for 1 last ML Trout Tamer for you Casting or Spinning? Coastal(Red) or Supreme(Green) Series?

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.. 
that's sweet, red spinnig


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Man. What a blow out sale it was. Good times. I got 4 still in plastic but not for sale


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

texascity junky said:


> Thanks guys..
> that's sweet, red spinnig


No problem...we'll let you know tomorrow morning.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jdusek said:


> Man. What a blow out sale it was. Good times. I got 4 still in plastic but not for sale


LOL....It was crazy...I guess a lot of people thought we were closing the doors on TTF...got lots of emails asking if they could come by and shop for plastics, wade gear, desks:spineyesLOL), everything and anything we had.....We were just clearing out the old Tamer Series for the new series we'll release this Fall.....Good times it was!!!


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome I've been looking to get a new rod and love TTF, how much are these TAMER ELITE SERIES gonna run??


----------



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

limithunter said:


> Awesome I've been looking to get a new rod and love TTF, how much are these TAMER ELITE SERIES gonna run??


Good question ..


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

More info to come in the near future on the TTF Elite Series, just stay tuned!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Tal--
All I know is I snagged a 38" Black Ugly on one of the Red Fish med action Rods I got from ya last fall---That succka had that rod doubled over for a good 30 min. fight on 15lb. test--brought him in and he striped out a fidy yd run in again--same story--spooled me 3 times--ran down Mitchael's Cut to take up slack to put the hurt on dat big boy!--Had the whole beach clapping and cheerin on!--Babes were there too --I "Felt" sexy............................

LOVE them Rods Man!--Thanks!

swamp


----------



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

Swampus said:


> Tal--
> All I know is I snagged a 38" Black Ugly on one of the Red Fish med action Rods I got from ya last fall---That succka had that rod doubled over for a good 30 min. fight on 15lb. test--brought him in and he striped out a fidy yd run in again--same story--spooled me 3 times--ran down Mitchael's Cut to take up slack to put the hurt on dat big boy!--Had the whole beach clapping and cheerin on!--Babes were there too --I "Felt" sexy............................
> 
> LOVE them Rods Man!--Thanks!
> ...


Bring them back, Bring them back...lol **** I want one...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Swampus said:


> Tal--
> All I know is I snagged a 38" Black Ugly on one of the Red Fish med action Rods I got from ya last fall---That succka had that rod doubled over for a good 30 min. fight on 15lb. test--brought him in and he striped out a fidy yd run in again--same story--spooled me 3 times--ran down Mitchael's Cut to take up slack to put the hurt on dat big boy!--Had the whole beach clapping and cheerin on!--Babes were there too --I "Felt" sexy............................
> 
> LOVE them Rods Man!--Thanks!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: Swamp...You were fishing the new TTF Babe Tamer!!!

TTF is just glad we were in the position to help your great event...Thanks for the good words about our company and rods.

TTF


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Tal--I want to say that ur donations of all those rods (100) and bobbers hats stringers etc. went out to help 100's of handicap "Challenged" Folks this year as well as our wounded Vets protecting our country!! 
You Guys at TTF made a lot of people very happy my friend!!! U Guys ROCK!

Here some pic's of one event in S.Tx "Challenged Sportsman's of America" "Wing and Water" dove hunt this year! Every participant and able bodied helper received a Boat Load of goodies and a rod!:texasflag 

Thanks!

swamp and crew


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That's what its all about....Fishing and Smiles....Thank you for sharing those photos.

All you Anglers that buy and support the TTF Brand....the photos above are a great example of where and how your dollars help us give back...Thank you, Thank you!!!!!....Awesome, just Awesome!!!

TTF


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I have four of those boxes in my garage still waiting for the day the old rods explode!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

texascity junky said:


> Thanks guys..
> that's sweet, red spinnig


Okay....Seached high and low....this all we have:

1 Coastal(Red) Series 7'6" ML Spinning

1 Supreme Series(Green) 7' ML Spinning

They're both yours if you want them...PM me

TTF


----------



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Okay....Seached high and low....this all we have:
> 
> 1 Coastal(Red) Series 7'6" ML Spinning
> 
> ...


You have PM..


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

texascity junky said:


> You have PM..


I tried to PM you back....I think your incoming PM box is turned off or you blocked me LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I still have 2 in plastic of the 4 I bought during the sale. Wish I had bought 8 now...LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Okay....Seached high and low....this all we have:
> 
> 1 Coastal(Red) Series 7'6" ML Spinning
> 
> ...


I'll take them both if you don't hook up with him.


----------



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

I want them... let me see if i can fix my inbox...lol Can you send me the info to my email... [email protected]


----------



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

Try now I think I fixed my P/M...


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> No....We're not making the Red and Trout Tamers, however, due to high demand, we may realease a Tamer Classic series.
> 
> The Rod with the Trout picture is Med Light Action
> The Rod with the Redfish is Med Action


Any idea when TTF may put these back on the market?


----------



## Charlie Yannuzzi (6 mo ago)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> No....We're not making the Red and Trout Tamers, however, due to high demand, we may realease a Tamer Classic series. The Rod with the Trout picture is Med Light Action The Rod with the Redfish is Med Action TTF will release 2 new Rod Series this year. 1. TAMER ELITE SERIES....Release in a few weeks. 2. New Rod Series will release this Fall...we'll release details soon I'll check the shop for 1 last ML Trout Tamer for you Casting or Spinning? Coastal(Red) or Supreme(Green) Series? Thanks, TTF


 I’m look for the trout tamer rods you still have them 7’


----------



## Troutnader98 (Apr 26, 2021)

Charlie Yannuzzi said:


> I’m look for the trout tamer rods you still have them 7’


Your about 11 years late bud


----------

